# Required Reading



## AdamM (Feb 18, 2005)

Reformers, 

In the effort to be educated to the various aberrant theologies attracting people today, I wanted to pass along a very helpful resource. If you are not in the habit of regularly reading the web log at http://www.semper-reformanda.org please begin to do so. I believe the recent responses to the theology of the reformed catholic movement expose the errors perhaps better then anything I have read so far. 

http://www.semper-reformanda.org/journal/

The archives also have excellent entries dealing with the New Perspective and Auburnism.


----------



## ANT (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 18, 2005)

I agree heartily with Adam's recommendation of this site. The material is excellent!

I would also let people know that there is another site, better even perhaps - for sheer wealth of material. There are links to just about every person who has written in favor of the NPP or Federal Vision and the like. You can find it at:

http://www.paulperspective.com/


----------



## ANT (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I agree heartily with Adam's recommendation of this site. The material is excellent!
> 
> I would also let people know that there is another site, better even perhaps - for sheer wealth of material. There are links to just about every person who has written in favor of the NPP or Federal Vision and the like. You can find it at:
> ...



Thanks for the link Fred. I'll have to spend some time there browsing through the articles.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for both links!


----------

